# Loader or backhoe?



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We recently picked up 2 large parking lots that are way too big for my skid steer. I will be brand new to driving a wheel loader but have been around them plowing for years, not really paying much attention to them just staying out of their way,lol. I found a 1999 Dresser 510C and was wondering how well and efficient it will be with a 12ft push box on it. Or should I try to find a larger 4wd back hoe and will the back hoe do the same job as a loader of this size do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

loader is the way to go, we bought our first one last year, and it has been one of the best assets i have ever gotten. Fast, manuverable, and easy to drive.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Go with the loader but I would buy a bigger box for it you have alot more pushing power with a loader than a hoe and like GV said more maneuverable and you can stack the plies higher. if you can run a skid steer you can run a loader.and there alot more fun than a skid steer.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

KBTConst;1059570 said:


> Go with the loader but I would buy a bigger box for it you have alot more pushing power with a loader than a hoe and like GV said more maneuverable and you can stack the plies higher. if you can run a skid steer you can run a loader.and there alot more fun than a skid steer.


How much bigger of a box would you suggest? Then machine has 103hp and a 1.75/2yrd bucket. One of the lots is at least 150 yards long but flat and the other is around 100 yards long and a slight up hill push.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

loader is the way to go unless your looking for dual work where a bachoe can dig in the summer?most loader just sit during the summer unless your doing sub divisions or doing road pip work. 

one other thing a dresser is front articulation vs sitting in the rear of it you said you never ran one before i would try that out first i had a hough it take a little getting used to when you back up because your ass end is not what your sitting on going straight is ok. just food for thought.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cat320;1059579 said:


> loader is the way to go unless your looking for dual work where a bachoe can dig in the summer?most loader just sit during the summer unless your doing sub divisions or doing road pip work.
> 
> one other thing a dresser is front articulation vs sitting in the rear of it you said you never ran one before i would try that out first i had a hough it take a little getting used to when you back up because your ass end is not what your sitting on going straight is ok. just food for thought.


Cool, thanks for the tip. Never would have thought of anything like that. Would it make a good pusher? As I said before, never had a reason to buy one til now.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I would say backhoe so you could possibly use it in the summer, but a loader is going to be better at pushing and be able to do more pushing and stacking. If you go with a loader, I would say you could push a 14'.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

some advice on the size of box, check your local laws on the subject. there are different rules on transporting around wide loads, and you may find that you have to do a bunch of extra stuff with a 14 or 16ft push. When i did mine for my loader, i made a 10ft push but i made it very deep, so i could still push a bunch of snow over a longer push with no overflow, and i avoided a bunch of stupid rules i would have had to follow with getting a 12ft one. Keep in mind to, how much fun it well be moving a 14/16ft pusher on city streets, it is easy to run out of room to move when you are that wide.JMO


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Yes i think it would be a good pusher also i guess depends on your lot sizes too a bigger lot you would want a bigger machine and bigger pusher but like every one is thinking if you are doing multiple lots and are transporting it down the st a bigger pusher mught be to your dis advantage unless you get those street leagal that fold up for transport. mist of the guys around gere use a cat924 ,komatsu 180, volvo L70 that i have seen doing like a target last year the target and lowes near me had backhoes with pushers from a rental co.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cat320;1059591 said:


> Yes i think it would be a good pusher also i guess depends on your lot sizes too a bigger lot you would want a bigger machine and bigger pusher but like every one is thinking if you are doing multiple lots and are transporting it down the st a bigger pusher mught be to your dis advantage unless you get those street leagal that fold up for transport. mist of the guys around gere use a cat924 ,komatsu 180, volvo L70 that i have seen doing like a target last year the target and lowes near me had backhoes with pushers from a rental co.


I saw a real nice Komatsu 180 on line but the price was a bit too much. This Dresser is clean and the fact the dealer will fix all the glass, give it a full service and put 4 new tires on it all for mid to low 20's is a good price, plus it keeps it local.

As far as loader size, according to PA vehicle laws there is an exemption for snow removal equipment or so I'm told.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

there may be a exemption for loader size but it won't be any fun moving a large pusher with only inches between you and lamp posts...


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

well dealer suport is good if they are going to go thru it give you 4 new tires just make sure that center pin is tight if it's loose let them fix that too as part of the deal .


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Brian Young;1059578 said:


> How much bigger of a box would you suggest? Then machine has 103hp and a 1.75/2yd bucket. One of the lots is at least 150 yards long but flat and the other is around 100 yards long and a slight up hill push.


I have a 14' for my hoe and it does all right up to about 6" of wet snow in about 100 yds but if I have it on the Michigan 75 ( 3 yd loader) it does not slow down. but like Buckwheat-la said check with your state police to see about restrictions for wide loads here they have never say anything because its snow removal.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

KBTConst;1059736 said:


> I have a 14' for my hoe and it does all right up to about 6" of wet snow in about 100 yds but if I have it on the Michigan 75 ( 3 yd loader) it does not slow down. but like Buckwheat-la said check with your state police to see about restrictions for wide loads here they have never say anything because its snow removal.


I checked with some friends of mine (Troopers) who read right out of the vehicle code book "snow removal equipment" is exempt from width restrictions. The only thing I will need is a "specialized plate" to run it on the roads and turn signals.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

If your going to run down the road I would NOT get anything bigger than 12ft. I don't run big snow equipment down the road much but I drive farm tractors down the road all year long. Anything wider than 12ft can be a pain in the butt in good weather, forget in the snow with idiot drivers.
Robert


----------



## onsight (Sep 13, 2007)

You should also look at protechs foldable pusher - I have a 14'. It only takes a couple minutes to fold/unfold.


----------

